# Ghost House



## LJean

Curious if anyone has used this or something similar in their tanks. I think it would be nice to be able to some of those critters that would normally hide. 


Ghost House
Deliver security to your poor-sighted fish with the crystal-clear Ghost House. These ingenious devices are designed especially for poor-sighted fish that use sonar navigation, like ghost knife fish, catfish, baby whales, and elephant noses. Once inside, the sonar lets them know they are hidden, while still offering you an amazing view of your favorite pet!


http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/11057/product.web


----------



## iamntbatman

I've never owned one of those or a fish it'd be good for, but I've definitely seen them working well in fish store tanks. They work well for ghost knives but I've also seen other bottom-dwellers hang out in them, such as raphael cats, small plecos and flying foxes.

I've read that you can save some money by buying glass hurricane lamp chimneys that work just as well and are apparently easier to clean than those plastic ghost houses.


----------

